# insurance



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

i have just bought online comprehensive fully comp insurance for my 1998 uk 1998 v-spec for £728.00 with full ncb and with one break-in to the car in may2000 from www.privilege.com.
when i phoned for confirmation i was told that online is far more competitive so try the web page !
this includes £250.00 compulsary excess & £150.00 volantary excess. and legal protection cover.

ps how do you change the status in user ?


----------

